# York HVAC blower motor replacement



## TAC (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a York Diamond 80 HVAC unit, and the blower motor sounds like it needs to be replaced.  I think the bearings are going, and the whole thing is rattling and vibrating.  

The unit is installed in a very small closet, and I only have access to the front panel, where the removable maintenance covers are located.  I can also get underneath the unit through an air intake crawl space.  

Can someone help me figure out exactly how to remove (and replace) the blower motor?  

Thanks!


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 11, 2010)

Can you see the access panel; if so how many times is the red light flashing? You can call York @ 877-926-5362 and see if they can e-mail\snail mail\fax you a copy of an installation diagram to help you do this yourself. That number wasn't their "tech support", but for distributors, I'd just act like you need a copy for a specific client or something.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like this part is under warranty for 5yrs.
However, if your beyond that warranty period, the blower motor can be removed by taking out the retaining screws and sliding the blower housing out the front of the unit.


----------



## TAC (Apr 13, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> Can you see the access panel; if so how many times is the red light flashing? You can call York @ 877-926-5362 and see if they can e-mail\snail mail\fax you a copy of an installation diagram to help you do this yourself. That number wasn't their "tech support", but for distributors, I'd just act like you need a copy for a specific client or something.



I'll give that a try.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## TAC (Apr 13, 2010)

kok328 said:


> Looks like this part is under warranty for 5yrs.
> However, if your beyond that warranty period, the blower motor can be removed by taking out the retaining screws and sliding the blower housing out the front of the unit.



This is good news.  I wasn't sure if it would come out that way.  But I'm kind of working blind.  I can reach all the screws on the two sides, but not the back.  If there was any way someone could tell me exactly how many screws, and in what locations, that would be a HUGE help.  (I've had this unit for eleven years, so the warranty is expired.)


----------



## kok328 (Apr 13, 2010)

No, I'm working blind, you have the unit in front of you.

Typical mounting convention is the attach slider rails to the furnace blower housing and furnace using screws to hold the blower housing in place.
Really can't say how many and/or where but, just study the engineering and it will come to you.  I wouldn't expect any screws to be in the back where they would obviously not be accessable.
You may have to remove some wiring to get the required clearance to pull the blower housing out.  If you do, just be sure to write down what wire came from where so you can hook it all back up when your done.  A pic before you start dismantling would help but, I wouldn't depend on it 100%.


----------

